# i-stick 50w display not working



## Tiny_Ninja (14/7/15)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me how and where i can get my display working again on my istick 50w. It just died, dont recall dropping it or anything, just woke up one morning and no display, i have opened to see if maybe a wire came loose but nothing of the sort. 

I am in Cape town and looking for a solution or repairer in cape town. 
Thank you


----------

